# Shaking like a wet dog. Kinda



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I recently have purchase to Red Peacocks and have added them to my tank about a week ago. They all seem fine till it seems that I have a small outbreak of Ich. They fish are flashing but no sign of white spots. Added salt, and raised temps and watched for a cpl days, but when my catfish started to flash also I decided to treat for ich. So i medicated 2 days ago, and then today did a 50% change and remedicated as directed. After all this the flashing has gone down to considerably. All fish seem and look healthy (no white spots) and are eating like normal. But one of my peacocks was just hanging out by himself and I noticed while watching him that he would shake his head back and forth for a second every now and again like a dog shaking water off. (Only way I can think to describe it, sorry) Also noticed his mouth would open and close rapidly for a little then it would seem to me he was almost holding his breath for a few seconds, rather than a steady breathing rate. Is this something that I just never observed before or something to do with being medicated? Any help would be appreciated.

Water Parameters:
PH: 8.0
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 5


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi

fish will flash for a number of different reasons and it doesn't always indicate ich or any sort of illness. Often they will flash, shake, twitch as a means of communication with other fish--especially when a new fish has recently been added to the tank. Every tank has a hierarchy and when you add new fish that hierarchy needs to be re-arranged.

You have some aggressive species in there so it wouldn't be unusual for them to be doing alot of displaying. (I don't know that these species will be compatible long term. . .)

I don't know for a fact that this is what's going on in your tank. If you don't see any white spots on them then it's not ich. You might taking a closer look at their skin for other parasites. Try shining a flashlight at them from different angles and see if you notice any kind of coating on their skin.

Other things that will cause fish to flash excessively are abrupt changes in water conditions. Do you notice them doing it more just before or just after a water change? Are you using any kind of dechlorinator?

Robin


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe something is irritating the fish. Maybe the same thing that irritated them in the first place? Have you removed the salt and medications since the treatment? Salt itself can irritate the skin of fish.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Robin: I did do a larger than normal water change as usually I do about 30% a week, but this time I did 50% as directed by the Meds. The flashing has seemed to pretty much stop now after the treatment and the water change. I have a little carton of aquarium salt that says it treats 130 gallons for freshwater and have been using it lightly ( I would say like a tablespoon for every 15 gallons ) Also I have tried looking at them with light and dont see anything out of the ordinary with them. So do you think I should quit treating them for Ich and just let things play out naturally?

DJRansome: No I havent removed either since the treatment. I removed any carbon I had in my filters prior and only made 2 treatments for Ich. Would you reccomend that I do another large water change today to remove some of the salt? and then continue with weekly water changes?

Also is treating them for Ich if they dont actually have it harmful to them in anyway? I did some searching and read that if you suspect that this is the case that it is better too treat than to leave it untreated. Please correct me if I am wrong.

I do apologize if these are what some would call dumb questions but I just like to know that I am doing the right thing before I go and do it as this is my first serious tank setup. Thank in advance.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

One tablespoon per 15 gallons is a very small amount of salt--I can't see how it will help or hinder. Some aquarist feel it's a good idea to always have some aquarium salt in the tank even when there's no illness present, some feel it's un-necessary. Either way you want to keep the water conditions consistent--fish don't like sudden changes--it stresses them and stress leads to illness. (I personally don't keep aquarium salt in my tanks however I do think its very helpful under certain circumstances)

No it won't hurt your fish to have treated them for ich if they didn't have ich but of course you don't want to make a habit of it.

I would just keep a close eye on the fish for the next several weeks. Make sure all fish are eating at every feeding and that no fish are hiding, sitting or hanging up at the surface.

Robin


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Did you treat the ich using the salt and heat method or something else?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounded to me like both treatments were used. First salt and heat. And then meds.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes I treated with salt and raising the heat up to about 83F. then followed by medicine. Is this too much for them do you think? Should I just be doing one of the 3 or is ok to do all at the same time like I did?

Edit: Yes I do treat the water with AquaSafe from Tetra I believe it is. Also add some Stress Coat Whenever I have it while doing a water change.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Heat and salt is fine to do together but I wouldn't do that treatment at the same time as dosing with a med. Like I said, it doesn't sound like your fish have/had ich but should you ever suspect they do it will help to read the ick article linked below--there are pictures of what ick looks like and all the various treatments are described. Then of course if you have further questions come back here.  Always happy to help.

Robin


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Ya I did read the article among several other about Ich and most said that you will not always see the white spots when it is present. I usually watch my fish night as they are right next to the TV in our living room and never noticed them flashing. First it was one then another, till finally last the catfish were even flashing. Once I seen them flashing I thought then that there must be something wrong even though I couldnt see the spots. Guess I was just being over cautious and am an aquarist on a budget so to speak and really didnt want to or couldnt afford to lose any of them. I do appreciate all the help you all have given me and hope to be able to help others in the future. =D>


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Yes that's right, ich can hide in the fish's gills where you can't see it but once it gets established in your tank then you'll usually see the white spots. If ich was the only thing that made fish flash then you'd want to start ich treatment as soon as you saw them start flashing so the parasite didn't get a chance to get established in the tank, but as already mentioned there are many things that will make them flash.

But you did no harm--and we don't know: perhaps they did have ich and you caught it before it got going.

How is the Peacock? Still hanging by himself? Is he hanging up at the top or where exactly?

Robin


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

@Robin: It seems that the Peacock is coming around. I went and bought the 15 pack of cichlid stones this morning and totally re-did my tank layout and it seems to be much better for them. So far with all the different spots the Dems have a place to go and the Peacocks are out and about swimming more. I really think just redoing the layout was the biggest help. Everyone is kinda keeping to themselves except the occasional chase. The flashing has slowed considerably so I am hoping all will be fine and once again thanks for the reassurance and great advice!

Just one other question, one of the peacocks seems real pale, almost white. Do you think could be from stress from me being in and out of the tank for a while the last couple days?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> Just one other question, one of the peacocks seems real pale, almost white. Do you think could be from stress from me being in and out of the tank for a while the last couple days?


Possibly. Or fear of some of the tankmates.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/n_venustus.php

I think with the species you are keeping together that you may continue to have problems.  Above is an article on the venustus. It would be a good idea to have a look in the profiles section and read up on some of the other fish you are keeping.

Robin


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Well today my peacocks are all out and about with nice color coming to them, except one which is no longer pale like it was but think it might be female. Still showing some color but not like the intense blues, yellows and oranges that the other two are starting to show and at 2.5 inches Im hoping this is a good sign of some nice looking fishes. :dancing:


----------

